# Newsletter-System****



## kayut (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Wir haben eine Subscriber-Liste, die 6000 E-Mails beinhaltet.
Nun haben wir versucht einen Newsletter mittels unsere Webseite (erstellt mit Joomla 1.5) and diese 6000 E-Mails zu versenden.

Unser Webhoster erlaubt es uns aber nicht Mass-Emails zu versenden.

Welche andere Lösungen gibt es, um 6000 E-Mails zu verschicken****

Danke


----------



## threadi (28. Februar 2011)

Die einzige Möglichkeit (und die dringend empfohlene) ist es, solche Massenversands gestaffelt zu machen. Wenn der Webhoster nur den Versand von 100 Mails pro Stunde zulässt, dann müsste der Webserver eben 100 Mails pro Stunde verschicken. Wenn die genaue Anzahl nicht bekannt ist, sollte man es erstmal mit einer geringen Zahl probieren.

Um sowas zu realisieren, gibt es fertige Newsletter-Mailer die das für dich übernehmen. Auf dem Server braucht man dafür sicherlich Zugriff auf die crontabs um den regelmäßigen Versand zu ermöglichen. Daneben gibt es aber auch Desktop-Software-Pakete die einen Newsletterversand bequem per Klick ermöglichen (z.B. http://www.supermailer.de).


----------

